# Taliaferro County Reports



## Jeff Phillips

I am back in my Taliaferro County club for this season. Went down to work at camp Saturday and it felt good to be back!

Let's get this one going!


----------



## jksilverado

*Watch out!*

Worked on our lease over the weekend as well. Killed a nice one.


----------



## Milkman

jksilverado said:


> Worked on our lease over the weekend as well. Killed a nice one.



Looks like that fellow in the picture was dressed for snake encounters.   What area of Tolivuh  (Taliaferro) ?


----------



## jksilverado

Between 278 and 20. West of 22. Near Margarets Grove Rd.


----------



## Milkman

Jeff Phillips said:


> I am back in my Taliaferro County club for this season. Went down to work at camp Saturday and it felt good to be back!
> 
> Let's get this one going!






Hope things have improved with the problems there a couple of years ago.


----------



## Milkman

jksilverado said:


> Between 278 and 20. West of 22. Near Margarets Grove Rd.



I know that area.  
I hunted 1 year on a club between there and Crawfordville a few years back. A guy on here that goes by J_seph ran it then.
I also hunted a long time ago in the Robinson area west of you.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

I'm in Taliaferro as well! Last year was a good year, and I'm thinking it's going to be better this year! GOOD LUCK to everyone!


----------



## Jackson09

jksilverado said:


> Between 278 and 20. West of 22. Near Margarets Grove Rd.




You must be right down the road from our club.  We have a lease off 278 very close to Margarets Grove Rd.


----------



## jksilverado

Jackson09 said:


> You must be right down the road from our club.  We have a lease off 278 very close to Margarets Grove Rd.



We have to be close. We've been there for a few years. Love the area.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Curly said:


> First year there, leased a private tract 200 acres off Melears Bridge Road,  what should I expect?



With some age you can expect some great bucks! The 183 gross in my avatar is from Taliaferro.

Chasing will start around 11/1 and the rut will be winding down by 11/15. All of my big bucks from the county were killed between opening day and 11/13.

The population is way down from the peak days with most areas between 15 and 30 deer per square mile. Still some good hunting if you can control the pressure you put on the herd.


----------



## Curly

10-4 thanks keep in touch.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Nice Taliaferro 8!

Looks to be a 4 1/2 year old.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Haven't seen much Deer activity yet. I didn't start seeing alot of activity until the first week of October last year! Anyone had any luck?


----------



## deast1988

Haven't hunted down there this year. I'm in a club near Sharon. We took a few off it, 1st year in it was last year. Have a better understanding of the place. I started a mineral lick in Febuary our last work day I refreshed put new batteries and memory card in the camera pulled the card that had pictures. This was in July the site looked like a bomb had went off in it. Haven't been back to see what they did till August but it'll be like opening a Christmas present once I pull that camera. I had 3000 pictures to look through I'm sure the card is full by now. Don't think I'll be down there till regular rifle opens though.


----------



## djackson67

Jeff Phillips said:


> I am back in my Taliaferro County club for this season. Went down to work at camp Saturday and it felt good to be back!
> 
> Let's get this one going!



Glad to have ya Back Jeff!


----------



## Curly

Headed up Friday to plant food plots and get cabin cleaned up


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Deast you ever need a hunting partner in Newton I'll be glad to accompany you! I'm right in Covington


----------



## deast1988

Looks like I'll be out there Saturday. Going to a 160acre farm for the Muzzleloader opening. A good friend owns it I got the invite I'll see what I can come up with. It's right on the Green county side I guess northern Telaferro so to say.


----------



## Curly

Do a rain dance up there, food plots need it


----------



## djackson67

Curly said:


> Do a rain dance up there, food plots need it



Our plots did pretty good this year, we planted just right for the rain last month...but more wouldn't hurt.
Good luck with the smoke Poles!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Our plots look great! Oats and wheat are 10" tall. Overseeding with rape, turnips, radishes, and clover this weekend. Big rain due Tuesday!

Good luck to all the smoke pole hunters in the morning! Deer are on the white oaks.


----------



## deast1988

My buddy got a nice doe, all movement for us was first 30mins and last hour of daylight. It was slow and pretty warm with a bright moon. Movement was what I expected, this coming weather for the weekend should be awesome.


----------



## djackson67

Bone heads are staging, lots of pre rut activity with the scrapes and Rub lines showing up.
looking forward to Friday.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Good to hear! Last week of October last year was on fire with chasing!


----------



## Curly

Nice buck killed yesterday, look under deer hunting, hate I will not be there until the week of Halloween,


----------



## Bfortner

*got a nice one yesterday eve*

Thanks djackson67 for the forum invite...back at it in Taliaferro..

Here is yesterday's reward


----------



## Bfortner

Here's another....


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Got a report this morning of bucks fighting and harassing does.

Should be a great opener!


----------



## Bfortner

Grunting..chasing...scraping peeing....knocking horns right in front of me....it's on fellas!!!!


----------



## Bfortner

One more...


----------



## Arrow3

great buck!


----------



## djackson67

*Sweet!*

Great Buck! Glad to see ya on here.


----------



## Curly

How was opening weekend?  Will be up this weekend for a few days...


----------



## Jeff Phillips

It was slow on our place. Our acorns are spotty, but find the acorns and you will find the deer.

Lots of reports of chasing by other folks. We did not see any evidence of an early rut.


----------



## djackson67

Any reports from the woods this week?


----------



## Quicker than I look

Jeff Phillips said:


> Nice Taliaferro 8!
> 
> Looks to be a 4 1/2 year old.



Jeff,
Here is his 3-1/2 and 4 1/2 mugshots in my opinion. I think he is 5 1/2, I had his 2 1/2 old pic too, but computer eat that one.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Looks like the same buck to me Paul.

Hope he slips up over the next couple weeks!

Good luck on the new place and tell Dirt to sight in his rifle!


----------



## Quicker than I look

Good luck with him, come visit us at the campfire if you get a chance, should be a hot weekend for us, a lot of pre rut last weekend in Warren


----------



## mbrowland

Jeff,

I would say he has been eating some nice groceries and snacking on those mineral stations.   Bill


----------



## Ace1313

Good luck out there guys. My favorite time if year to hunt out that way. Still scalding hot down here in SGA right now.


----------



## 99autiger

Was at our property in Crawfordville off Hwy 22 last Thurs - Sat.  Really slow for deer sightings.  2 of us there and only 2 were seen while in stands.  Of course we saw more deer in the truck while pulling our gear at the end of the trip.  Deer were definitely on the acorns.
Pigs tearing up our creek bottom areas.  One stayed around too long and ended up with a severe pain in her neck thanks to the .308! Estimated weight was around 140lb.
Of the properties around us, only 2 shots fired that were close.  Probably another 6-8 were way off in the distance - so it seems it wasnt just our property that had a slow weekend.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We were slow too with just a few does and some little bucks seen.

Son in law shot a 174# hog Sunday evening. 

I am heading back tomorrow through Thursday and back Saturday for a week. Rut should crank up next week!


----------



## camo93

*Tough weekend for us..*

Saturday morning seemed the best over the weekend for deer but not great, only one yearly spike and a couple of does eating acorns. Had only acouple of shots around me that were near.. I'm not seeing a lot of deer sign yet on our property. Hope this colder weather we are suppose to see this weekend gets them moving..


We have to many hogs on property, heard them squealing all morning..


----------



## camo93

Buck looks similar.. Got this buck last year on camera.










Quicker than I look said:


> Jeff,
> Here is his 3-1/2 and 4 1/2 mugshots in my opinion. I think he is 5 1/2, I had his 2 1/2 old pic too, but computer eat that one.


----------



## Quicker than I look

camo93 said:


> Buck looks similar.. Got this buck last year on camera.



looks like same buck, looks all rutted up, that might be the reason he disappears during rut, because he is on your property. the daytime color photos are lst years pics of him. they look very close to the night photo of your deer.


----------



## camo93

That picture I posted was from last year, haven't seen him this year... He's a good buck..





Quicker than I look said:


> looks like same buck, looks all rutted up, that might be the reason he disappears during rut, because he is on your property. the daytime color photos are lst years pics of him. they look very close to the night photo of your deer.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I'm down here now, watching a cutover in 80 degree heat, and coming to the conclusion that the deer are smarter than I am, they are in the shade somewhere...

Last 30 minutes of light should be good.


----------



## Quicker than I look

camo93 said:


> That picture I posted was from last year, haven't seen him this year... He's a good buck..



Color photos I posted were from last year early in bow season


----------



## Curly

Limited deer sightings also, but we got a 7 pt Saturday afternoon and a 10 pt Monday morning with only one other deer seen.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Sitting over the clearcut again this morning. Bucks are putting down a lot of sign but the heat has made sightings hard to come by.

I killed a 3 1/2 year old 8 yesterday evening at 6:00. He was feeding on acorns in a very thick creek bottom. Huge body but will only score 105 to 110.

Cold coming in should get em on their feet!


----------



## djackson67

Thanks for the reports Jeff,
Congradts on the 8...maybe i'll get by there to see ya soon, been threatening to for 2 years now. LOL

Saturday will be some hard Hunting in the wind but should keep them spooked and moving as cold as it's going to get.


----------



## j_seph

Jeff Phillips said:


> Sitting over the clearcut again this morning. Bucks are putting down a lot of sign but the heat has made sightings hard to come by.
> 
> I killed a 3 1/2 year old 8 yesterday evening at 6:00. He was feeding on acorns in a very thick creek bottom. Huge body but will only score 105 to 110.
> 
> Cold coming in should get em on their feet!


Didn't think you shot under 130 bucks


----------



## Jeff Phillips

j_seph said:


> Didn't think you shot under 130 bucks



Only got a few glimpses of his rack, thought he was bigger, but he exceeds the club standard. 1st Toliver Buck for me in 4 years, so I'm happy with him.


----------



## Arrow3

Jeff Phillips said:


> 1st Toliver Buck for me in 4 years, so I'm happy with him.



aka He got trigger happy....


I assume those guys were still open last night??


----------



## djackson67

Arrow3 said:


> aka He got trigger happy....
> 
> 
> I assume those guys were still open last night??



Ground Shinkage? Happens to all of us


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Yep, he shrunk!

They were open last night, we got there just as they were talking about shutting down. Thanks for the help Brandon!

Bobby sure likes to talk don't he?


----------



## dawg

congrats....did your buck look to be in full rut Mr. Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Not full rut yet. Tarsals were stained but not soaked yet.

Lots of sign being put down! You need to take another look at your white oaks. We have acorns raining down where there weren't any 10 days ago. Major changes in the location of the rubs and scrapes.


----------



## Arrow3

Jeff Phillips said:


> Yep, he shrunk!
> 
> They were open last night, we got there just as they were talking about shutting down. Thanks for the help Brandon!
> 
> Bobby sure likes to talk don't he?





did you mention you knew me??


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Arrow3 said:


> did you mention you knew me??



Yes, heard all about y'all coon hunting, then talked about rabbit hunting, then he and my brother talked about being meat cutters at Ingles, etc.


----------



## j_seph

Jeff Phillips said:


> Only got a few glimpses of his rack, thought he was bigger, but he exceeds the club standard. 1st Toliver Buck for me in 4 years, so I'm happy with him.


been there, done that
But he tasted good


----------



## Model70

*DMX Club*

We're close on the rut. Lots of small bucks chasing  bigger bucks are starting to be on camera.  3 of us hunting 1800 acres this week   As expected windy and cold this morning 
Can't kill'em in camp !!!!


----------



## djackson67

a lot of shooting at lease North of us Sunday Morning.
Rub lines showing up. but the scrapes we had opening weekend haven't been cleaned, hopefully this cold weather and full moon coming up will get them active again.
Wish i was down there today.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Beautiful morning! Heavy frost! Seen 3 does and a fawn so far.


----------



## Curly

*Bigger ones on their feet*

First Pictures of this buck


----------



## djackson67

Nice'un Curly!
Got any good reports Jeff?
a few of us are headed down this afternoon and hunting til Thursday.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Just saw the 2nd buck of the morning, looked like a 5 or 6. 1st buck it was too dark to tell what he was. Up to 7 for the morning, they are on their feet!


----------



## djackson67

Thanks Jeff!
I'll be down tomorrow, service isn't good enough to post on here, but i'll shoot ya a text and give report.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Shawn put a Rage through a nice 7, his best bow kill ever! Got it on video with his GoPro!

He had a bigger buck get by him, both were just cruising.

It's about to fire up!


----------



## djackson67

yes sir! looks like i took the right days off this year.
Congradts to Shawn! lets see the pics and video when ya can.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Saw some yearlings this morning! Didn't catch any big boys cruising


----------



## djackson67

BUCK 87JT said:


> Saw some yearlings this morning! Didn't catch any big boys cruising



i think they're all up at Jeffs place. LOL


----------



## doubleshot

Headed down Thursday nite. Hunting off of 44 on little river. How is the rut going down that way any one no


----------



## BUCK 87JT

I'm on the little river as well! I haven't seen any chasing at all. Woods were dead this morning


----------



## mbrowland

*What happened*

Woods were dead for both am and pm hunts today.   Last night I had 3 does in a food plot, with two of them being mature does that were cleaning each.   Then to top it off a young 1 yr old was trying to feed from one of the mature does.   I think this heat has put a stop on things!


----------



## triton196

ive watched small bucks pushing does and cruising since gun opener usually second week tends to be the best for our club as far as seeing big uns


----------



## Bfortner

Bee pretty dead here for me...seen a few yearlings...no mature does at all ....one young non shooter 6.


----------



## Jackson09

Bfortner said:


> Bee pretty dead here for me...seen a few yearlings...no mature does at all ....one young non shooter 6.



I've been getting the same report from our club.  There have been four guys hunting all week and still not seeing much of any "rut" activity.  Been slow for them all week long.


----------



## dawg

not heering much action! I am taking my son tomorrow and hoping to see a buck (his first) slipping through...good luck to all!


----------



## dylankd22

couple of good bucks during daylight hours on cam at our club this week. maybe the weekend will bring luck!


----------



## djackson67

Mid week last week was Hot with bumping and chasing, the weekend was slow and very quiet. still is today per report from 3 members down there.


----------



## 99autiger

Seeing lots of sign at our property but deer sightings have been low. Couple of spikes and smaller Bucks seen last weekend with the occasional doe. 
Seems like it could break loose at any time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I will be back Wednesday evening. We had 2 good 8 points killed this weekend and bucks were seen chasing.


----------



## buckdog1

Jeff what part of the county are you in. I have a small lease in the raytown area.


----------



## Milkman

buckdog1 said:


> Jeff what part of the county are you in. I have a small lease in the raytown area.



Have you been around Toliver long enough to remember Christmas in Dixie???   He aint far from there


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Milkman said:


> Have you been around Toliver long enough to remember Christmas in Dixie???   He aint far from there



We could listen to the carols from our stands


----------



## buckdog1

Jeff Phillips said:


> We could listen to the carols from our stands



I've hunted there for over 30 years and leased a small piece of property behind there. We have 5 acres down the road at the dairy also. If you turn there at chrismas in Dixie, take the first left on the dirt road and follow it to the intersection and 2 of my cousins on the property on the left hand side of the road. Do you know Steve Kelly? He did own the property right behind Christmas in Dixie.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

buckdog1 said:


> I've hunted there for over 30 years and leased a small piece of property behind there. We have 5 acres down the road at the dairy also. If you turn there at chrismas in Dixie, take the first left on the dirt road and follow it to the intersection and 2 of my cousins on the property on the left hand side of the road. Do you know Steve Kelly? He did own the property right behind Christmas in Dixie.



The property with the old house on the road to the dairy?

We are real close!


----------



## mschw04

I am heading out later tonight.

If anyone needs a deer dog tomorrow or Saturday, let me know.  I will have mine along.

send a text to


----------



## Jeff Phillips

It's pretty slow so far this week. We have seen some little bucks, 1 was aggravating a doe, and a couple of does.

Hoped this cold weather would get them moving...


----------



## bighunter23

*Big Taliaferro County Buck*

Here is the Taliaferro Buck I killed on 10/16/14 with black powder.  He is an 8 pointer with 25 inch main beams and green scored at 143.  Got lots of trail cam pictures but never seen this buck before, has anyone ever seen this deer?  He was killed on hunting club road


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Little bit of chasing this morning!

Watched a nice 8 trying to lock down doe. Chased her around in front of me for 25 minutes. Saw other does travelling and a little buck cruising.


----------



## dylankd22

not killed at our property in Sharon but figured id post anyway. took this newton county 9 pt on 10/17. Hes  my biggest bow buck and biggest to date.


----------



## dylankd22

gross score at 141. 24 inch main beams.


----------



## Curly

Is it raining up there yet?


----------



## djackson67

was a little slow on our place this weekend, only a handfull were seen.
Per the radar this morning it was pouting down there, hope we did get it, my turnip patch was yellowing out.


----------



## buckdog1

Went down yesterday evening to my property Sharon and saw lots of fresh scrapes and rubs.


----------



## j_seph

Any racket from the twin buck hunting club down there?


----------



## djackson67

j_seph said:


> Any racket from the twin buck hunting club down there?



Haven't noticed alot from over there, Lower dairy guys and ACE's(Kirk) old farm have been doing okay i think.


----------



## j_seph

djackson67 said:


> Haven't noticed alot from over there, Lower dairy guys and ACE's(Kirk) old farm have been doing okay i think.


They probably don't have but one or two that even goes to the woods now lol


----------



## Ace1313

I haven't heard anything regarding the farm. I'm sure they are doing a great job over there as the picked up and enhances the management we were doing. I know there are some great bucks still running the woods over there and I wouldn't be surprised if another toad goes down soon.


----------



## 99autiger

Was at our property off 22 in Crawfordville Friday and Saturday. Couple sightings but not much action. Quite a few new rubs and scrapes showing up in some areas and then some older scrapes that haven't been touched. 
I had a couple does moving mid day Friday and had what looked like a decent buck follow my trail in yesterday afternoon. He broke off my trail into the thick stuff with nose to the ground. Did everything I could to try and turn him, but no luck. Not sure if he was a shooter, but looked to have a wide rack.


----------



## Curly

Hunted Thursday thru Saturday. One good buck chasing and several small does on there feet, movement stopped Friday afternoon and Saturday morning.  scrapes were freshened and new..


----------



## djackson67

Anything good going on? last weekend was pretty good for us with some light chasing.


----------



## Curly

Been quite on the board, anyone hunting, have not been up since 11/13.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I won't shoot any does down there so I'm done for the year. I'll be back in January to listen to Jody's beagles chase some rabbits.


----------



## djackson67

*last hunt*

Making my last trip down for the season Saturday.
Not expecting much movement but going down mainly to sight in new scope on the 06 and get ready for some Alabama Hunting.
Everyone have a Merry Christmas and happy New Year, see ya back on here in 2015!!!


----------



## Curly

Just got back from 4 days in Alabama, it was a successful hunt,  think I will come up weekend after Christmas,  hang around the cabin and cook and try to kill one doe and a hog that is lurking around.  Then back to AL for the rut in late Jan...


----------



## Jeff Phillips

My brother in law David (Backlog on here) killed the big 8 we posted pics of. Great late season kill of a stud 5 1/2+ year old buck! Scored 142 7/8. Members had pics for the last 4 years of the tall narrow 8. He had a full break of his left front leg and may not have made it to next season. I was hunting in Taylor this weekend and missed the celebration.


----------



## 99autiger

Heck of a deer! Congrats to the hunter!
Got 1 hunt left in my season tomorrow. Will be in stand most of the late morning and all afternoon tomorrow. Hoping I can pull the trigger on one more deer this season.


----------



## djackson67

Jeff Phillips said:


> My brother in law David (Backlog on here) killed the big 8 we posted pics of. Great late season kill of a stud 5 1/2+ year old buck! Scored 142 7/8. Members had pics for the last 4 years of the tall narrow 8. He had a full break of his left front leg and may not have made it to next season. I was hunting in Taylor this weekend and missed the celebration.



Awesome Tali Buck!! Way to go David.


----------



## whithunter

Looks like you guys had a good year in Taliaferro county.  Congrats on the nice bucks.  

I just picked up a new place to hunt near crawfordville and was wondering if yall could recommend someone to spread lime and also chicken litter??  Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

2015 thread is open...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9672056#post9672056


----------

